# Food Safety News - 05/31/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 31, 2021)

*Holiday leftovers — making it last*
By News Desk on May 31, 2021 12:05 am The extended holiday weekend means family, friends and food. And possibly more food than can be consumed. This means leftovers need to be stored so they can be enjoyed for a couple of days. To ensure that your holiday spread remains safe to eat, follow these guidelines: Two-Hour Rule: All perishable items should be refrigerated... Continue Reading


*2021 Food Safety Summit sessions available on demand*
By News Desk on May 31, 2021 12:03 am If you missed any of the sessions at this year’s Summit, you’re in luck. The 2021 Food Safety Summit will have all sessions available on demand for a year. All sessions remain available in a virtual portal for up to one year so you can review anything you didn’t catch live. The virtual event, held... Continue Reading


----------

